# Положение спины за компьютером



## Artem10 (15 Окт 2019)

Добрый день, уважаемые пользователи, а главное врачи форума!
Жизнь современного человека так или иначе связанна с компьютером, для многих работа за компьютером становится основным источником дохода, причём не только работы, но и досуга. По сути, за компьютером приходится проводить по 13 часов в сутки. Какая поза за компьютером будет наиболее безвредна (а может даже полезна) , если рассматривать все варианты ? Существуют простые подсказки в интернете :
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Но разве такое рассчитано на 13-14 часов? думаю нет.
Очень много читал, слушал мнение специалистов, но напрямую ответа не нашёл. Для себя придумал вариант :
Такое кресло под 130-140 градусов




Вот с такой подушкой 




со специальной выемкой затылок и не скользкой поверхностью, чтобы не съезжать.

Да, я понимаю, что питание межпозвоночных дисков происходит дифузно, и необходимо будет вставать каждый час и по 10 минут разминать спину, чтобы насытить МД полезными веществами и вывести продукци окисления и всё такое. Но тем не менее речь про самую "полезную" позу за компьютеров  в оставшееся время. 

Или может лучше расположить монитор над кроваться и всегда находиться полностью в лежачем горизонтальном положении на кровате ?

У меня полисегментарный остеохондроз. 28 лет. Буду оочень благодарен если кто-нибудь из врачей прокомментирует мой вопрос.


----------



## Алексей38 (15 Окт 2019)

Я когда то на кресла такого типа натыкался, думаю за ними работать было бы одно удовольствие 
Захотел - поработал, не захотел - поспал


----------



## Artem10 (15 Окт 2019)

1)  Эти кресла смотрятся конечно хорошо, но их функциональность сомнительна. Да, они удобней компьютерного кресла за 5000 рублей, но так же они не фиксируют голову, у красных моделей нет подлокотников!!!! А ведь это минус неск кг  (вес обеих рук) нагрузки на позвоночник, если облакачиваться
2) они стоят неадекватно, от 60 000 и выше.

Уважаемые специалисты, поправьте меня, если я ошибаюсь в своих суждениях:
конкретно такой подголовник




совсем немного снижает вес головы на позвоночный (шейный) столб, при этом являясь скользким и не фиксирующим голову.
А такой подголовник наоборот позволяет откинуть голову назад и лучше фиксирует шею и голову, в моём понимании,  за счёт трения поверхности затылка об поверхность V образного подголовника создаётся фиксация , и при дальнейшем откидывании угла сиденья/спинки до 130-140 градусов и вытяжении ног (и, как следствие, позвоночника) вниз мы получаем не только разгрузку МД и мышц, но и небольшое натяжение, что в идеальном понимании очень хорошо. КОнечно поверхность в 20-30 кв см затылка будет "затекать" от постоянного давления некоторого веса, но всё же это лучше чем классическая поза? Или нет?


----------



## La murr (15 Окт 2019)

@Artem10, на форуме достаточно информации по Вашему вопросу.
Воспользуйтесь поиском, пожалуйста.
Загляните, например, сюда.


----------



## mtusi1997 (4 Дек 2022)

У меня в таком кресле бы руки затекали быстро. Вообще предпочитаю почаще менять положение. Работаю сидя и стоя, купила себе столик специальный. Лучше себя ощущаю.


----------

